# Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread



## rickg (Feb 6, 2014)

Here are the details:

Date Mon 29th sept 2014.

Booking is for 100 golfers. Forum members and selected guests first, then guests only if spaces can't be filled.

We have a two tee start booked between 8.30 and 10.30. 

Venue    www.northhantsgolf.co.uk. 

Some good reviews on www.top100golfcourses.co.uk

Price Â£90

Breakdown Costs:  golf & grub  Â£55 & HFH donation Â£35

Normal cost of a round is Â£60 so with food thrown in you can see that Richart has done another Stirling job with negotiating a deal.

The Â£35 donation will be paid directly on the HFH charity page that will be set up over the coming days.

One change this year is that Northants want the payment ahead of the day, so Richart will be sending out details in due course of how to pay the Â£55 and when this will be due.

There are five Travel Lodges within 6 miles of the course. Â£25 a night so book early.

From their website:

*Here is a course which stands up to the most rigorous comparison with some of its neighbours in Surrey and Hants. A James Braid design that was improved by the legendary Harry Colt in 1913, the course is a superb example of a mature heathland layout with a delightful mix of heather and tall trees bordering each impressively manicured fairway. Measuring 6600 yards from the back tees, North Hants is a true test of every club in the bag and now enjoys the sort of greens and fairways that only a recently installed irrigation system can ensure.*


Just very brief details to start with......:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2014)

Please leave this thread for Rick & Richard to post official notices

General comments can be left in the other H4H thread

Thanks


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

Just to confirm it is North Hants Golf Club, near Fleet, Hampshire. The website is www.northhantsgolf.co.uk , but please do not confuse with Northants Golf Club (Fish ) If you go on the www.top100golfcourses.co.uk and search North Hants you will see some excellent reviews.


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2014)

Charity site is set up.....

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2014
Link  also in my signature 
Donation is Â£35
Raffle tickets are Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3
Please use the charity page to buy raffle tickets as it makes collecting cash on the day easier and also claiming gift aid is done at source.

Please remember to tick the gift aid box if you are eligible...it makes a MASSIVE difference. 
Last year Â£3,369.55 of the Â£18,000 raised was from gift aid donations.......

Please also put your forum name down in the ""Your support message- add a message of Support" together with any other info you feel is relevant..

I have made my donation to get things started and so you can see the format. I paid Â£45.....(Â£35 donation and Â£10 raffle tickets)

Please DO NOT pay your Â£55 golf & grub money on the BmyCharity site.......this needs to be paid directly to the club and Richart will be collecting this at a later date.....details to be announced.

Please try and keep PM's to a minimum as my inbox fills up really quickly.....you can post general queries on the HFH general comments thread.

Loads more info to come on how you can get involved to boost the fundraising but for now just wanted to get the website out there.

*Just one note.......any donations/deposits made on here are non refundable *( it goes directly to HFH). If you pay a deposit and later cannot play, then your deposit simply becomes a donation to the cause. 

Thanks in advance for everyone's generosity and support.

Rick and Rich :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

I anticipate that I will need to collect payments of Â£55 from each player about four weeks before the big day. i.e approximately end of August. 

As Rick has highlighted please DO NOT pay monies due to the golf club on the charity site. You should just be paying Â£35 to the charity site, plus any raffle tickets you would like. Any mistakes will give Rick even more grey hairs.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 10, 2014)

Might be worth adding a link to the local hotels people are staying at to this thread so everyone can stay in same places and meet up?


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2014)

philly169 said:



			Might be worth adding a link to the local hotels people are staying at to this thread so everyone can stay in same places and meet up?
		
Click to expand...

 I am not good with links, but the Travelodge that everyone is staying at is in Cove Road, Fleet. It is the nearest one to the course, about a mile, and is Â£26 a night from memory. Not sure how big it is, so suggest booking asap. I think there are so far about 15 booked in there. Just google Travelodge Fleet.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's the link for the Travelodge in Fleet on cove road

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/460/Fleet-hotel


----------



## wookie (Feb 12, 2014)

..and here's one for the premier inn 

http://http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/FLEWAT/fleet

Its in between the golf course (definite stumbling distance) and the Gurkha (a bit more of a stroll but not worth a taxi)


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2014)

Just so there is no confusion after remarks made in another thread. Help For Heroes supports injured service men and women in current conflicts. i.e post 9/11. This was a deliberate decision to avoid overlapping other military charities. It does however make grants to other charities, including veterans, details of which can be found on the Help For Heroes website.


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

Just to confirm that payment of Â£55-00 due to North Hants Golf Club for golf and food will be paid in cash on the day.(Do not pay on the H4H charity site) I need to let the Club know numbers by the 24th September, and unfortunately anyone that drops out after that date, may be liable to pay in full. Hopefully this will not be a problem.

Any queries please pm me, or ask on the general H4H post.

There are still a few places left, so if you would like to play please sign up ASAP.


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

NORTH HANTS GOLF CLUB COURSE DRESS CODE

Appropriate smart tailored golf attire and recognised golf footwear must be worn on the course at all times. 

â€¢	Tailored shorts are permitted provided they are worn with single coloured long socks or white short socks (not off-white), including â€˜trainer socksâ€™

â€¢	Menâ€™s shorts must be above the knee

â€¢	Socks may contain a small, discreet logo only

â€¢	Cargo pants of any description (that includes any shorts with external pockets), combat trousers and trousers with drawstring waist or legs are strictly forbidden

â€¢	T-shirts, beachwear, jeans, and any football/rugby/hockey or numbered sporting shirts or shorts are not permitted

â€¢	Men and Ladies may not wear non-golf shirts without collars

â€¢	Shirts must at all times be tucked into shorts or trousers

â€¢	With the exception of recognised Plus-2s or Plus-4s, trousers may not be tucked into socks

â€¢	Tracksuits and wet-weather gear not designed specifically for golf are not permitted

Please note that the dress code for the dining room for lunch is smart casual. Jacket and ties are not required, but a change of clothes from golf attire will be. The Club do provide towels, but with over 90 of us it may be worth bringing your own to be on the safe side. Strictly no shorts, trainers, sandals, golf shoes etc and colars are required on shirts. If you have any queries please send me a pm rather than ask on this thread. I do not make the rules !!


----------



## rickg (Sep 20, 2014)

Attention all HFH Players.......Sawtooth is doing the scoring this year with his whizzy bang software so we'll have a nice proffesional output this year.......( as opposed to the back of the fag packet that we normally use) :temper:
To help us can you please click on the link and enter your real name, your forum name and your handicap. 

Please also submit details for your guest if you are bringing one. ( If they aren't a forum member, for their forum name just put "your name - guest" if you have more than one guest, enter "your name- guest2" etc.........)

So easy I reckon even Homer could get it right.....

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/152RL8PkHcihXmET2UlA2mUXngQdKD2XTVfAwiq1fENo/viewform?usp=send_form

Huge thanks to Sawtooth for sorting this out....:whoo:

Ps...please don't post on here to let us know you've done it.....we'll see the entries as they get populated so no need to confirm.....


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2014)

Can everyone complete the handicap form in Rick's post above as soon as possible please. Only a small minority have done so so far, and it will save a lot of time on the day.:thup: It is not difficult as even I managed it.oo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2014)

Even I managed it


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 21, 2014)

Richard can't send the pm as your full. My guests name is Stephen Quinn.


----------



## Crow (Sep 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Can everyone complete the handicap form in Rick's post above as soon as possible please. Only a small minority have done so so far, and it will save a lot of time on the day.:thup: It is not difficult as even I managed it.oo:
		
Click to expand...

I've not done it yet as it asks for an exact handicap.

I played my last qualifier before H4H today and am now waiting on the CSS from HDID to be able to enter my exact handicap, the result will hopefully be in by tomorrow.


----------



## rickg (Sep 22, 2014)

All.........

We will confirm handicaps again on the day on registration so don't worry too much if they change this week, just enter your current handicaps in the link.......:thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok folks.......the draw will be up here tonight.........

Totally random and independently verified by the Scottish vote counters.......:whoo: 

All complaints/requests for moves to be submitted in writing in triplicate accompanied by an admin fee of Â£50 :cheers:
No guarantees you will be moved and Richart's wife's decision is final! 

There are still some handicaps to be submitted on the online form that Sawtooth supplied. If you haven't yet done so, then please do this ASAP. Thanks to those that have already done it.

This list, as ever, will be subject to change due to late additions and any last minute drop outs. It's not too late to enter if you want to join us.

Any comments, please don't post on here, but on the HFH General comments thread.


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2014)

The draw...............


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

We will be having a putting competition at North Hants. Might be an idea for those teeing off early to enter when they have finished their rounds, and those teeing off late to enter before their round. Lunch will start now at 2.30 rolling carvery, and hopefully we can get the auction started by 4.00 ish.

We do have two spaces left if anyone on the forum would like to enter.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2014)

Just a reminder to please bring along a raffle prize with you for the day - Bottle, Balls Etc.  Many thanks.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2014)

I just want to savour the last 24 hours before someone worthy secures the trophy for the next year

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 28, 2014)

Could someone bring along a long HDMI cable tomorrow? I think we are going to need something like 3 metres to reach from the laptop to the TV.  I only have one about half that length which will be interesting


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Guys, thanks for an utterly amazing experience - seeing the Hut and Tedworth House was overwhelming - Just goes to show that all your hard work, dedication and time was all worth it. R&R you 2 are amazing people..


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2014)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hey Guys, thanks for an utterly amazing experience - seeing the Hut and Tedworth House was overwhelming - Just goes to show that all your hard work, dedication and time was all worth it. R&R you 2 are amazing people..
View attachment 12437

Click to expand...

The G Spot photo.:thup: So glad that some of you could attend the tour. Thanks to James Burns for organizing it for us. I had tears in my eyes the first time I went round, and it was no different this time. It is difficult to explain the feeling you get when you go round the Tin Hut. Awe-inspiring ?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			The G Spot photo.:thup: So glad that some of you could attend the tour. Thanks to James Burns for organizing it for us. I had tears in my eyes the first time I went round, and it was no different this time. It is difficult to explain the feeling you get when you go round the Tin Hut. Awe-inspiring ?
		
Click to expand...

We had about a dozen Gurkha's who had mainly lost limbs at our club last week,they were coached a bit and then played a few holes with our pro. It was amazing to see them and realise the sacrifice that all these servicemen/women suffer for us


----------

